# Received my GHRP-6 and Mod GRF 1-29. Few questions about reconstitution.



## paddy155 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have -

GHRP-6 5000MCG - 5MG

Mod GRF(1-29) - 2000MCG - 2MG

Bacteriostatic water 30ml

I am looking to run 100mcg 3 times per day of each.

Is bacteriostatic suitable for mixing of these peptides ?

If so,how do I work out how much bact water I need to add to both to get my desired dosages ?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Google peptide calculator


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

doesnt matter how much you add as long as you work out how much u need to draw out to get 100mcg once its been mixed

BW is fine


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

A convenient way is to add

2.5ml bac water to the GHRP-6

2ml bw to the MOD-GRF

Where you draw to will depend on the size of the syringe. Look at pep calculator mentioned above


----------

